# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Nutella

## andynap

Just came back from DiBruno who has imported Nutella. The ingredients include sugar-first on the list- then vegetable oil. According to the website the vegetable oil is PALM oil.

----------


## MIke R

yes I get that..... my point was the Americanized version in the plastic jar has hydrogenized peanut oil which is Trans Fat....European version is just regular saturated fat.....much better especially in small doses

----------


## amyb

A "shmear" of nutella turned plain French toast in to a tasty treat for me at a Sunday brunch I recently attended.

----------


## andynap

Mike - I think you should look up Palm oil- it's just as bad as hydrogenated.

----------


## MIke R

I will but nothing can be as  bad as trans fat

----------


## amyb

Andy-you are right in avoiding PALM OIL. One of the very first lessons in dieting that I was taught was to avoid this ingredient and opt for a healthier source.

----------


## MIke R

yes I get that

BUT NOTHING IS AS BAD AS TRANS FAT

in case no one heard me the first time.....LOL

----------


## Dennis



----------


## MIke R

ROFLMAO

----------


## andynap

You can laugh but you are FULL of trans fat. Are You hard of hearing? I know you have a hard head. Look it it UP- stunad

----------


## Jeanette

Is palm oil the new trans fat?

----------


## amyb

They both made it to the list of foodstuffs to avoid, Jeanette.

----------


## MIke R

> You can laugh but you are FULL of trans fat. Are You hard of hearing? I know you have a hard head. Look it it UP :p




 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

my LDL's were 66 last month....my HDLs were 45....look up those numbers..they re off the charts good....my cardiologist tells me of his 50 odd patients only TWO have consistent LDL readings under 70...I am one of them

what are yours?

so my only answer to you is


whatever.. :p ..LOL

----------


## Jeanette

> They both made it to the list of foodstuffs to avoid, Jeanette.



Yup... I was reading the sentence about all the saturated fat in ground beef as I was eating a really juicy hamburger with melted blue cheese. I need to be careful, heart disease is rampant on both sides of my family.

----------


## MIke R

Amy..I am living proof that anything, even stuff bad for you, in moderation, combined with a high level of exercise is not harmful....my diet is far from perfect yet my bloodwork is outstanding each and every time 

and there is a good reason for that and it isn't luck...LOL

The medical field has a tendency to overreact to things regarding health habits....first one way all the way..then the other....
the middle is where its at

I am  literally betting my life on that

----------


## amyb

Good luck to you. Whatever it is that works, keep doing it.

----------


## andynap

I seem to remember how.healthy you were right before your bypass too. Don't fool yourself.  LDL and HDL are only a snapshot but don't measure clogged arteries and my.lipids are better than yours my friend.

----------


## MIke R

I didn't get a by pass...a stent

I know that..... but pre stent I believed  my high level of exercise could overcome my very poor dietary habits and I never really gave the gene factor as much weight as it apparently needed...

so I adjusted and now I am fine....knowing full well I could  still keel over mid sentence....LOL

so give me numbers..

you got better than sub 70 LDLs?

----------


## andynap

My last LDL 2 years ago was 35 and my HDL was 70 but I was on Zetia which I stopped this year. I will do my bloods in December.

----------


## JEK

Sir, you need to have an annual physical and blood work twice a year. IMHO.

----------


## MIke R

I get mine every  3 months.....

and I don't doubt you but I must say I have never ever heard of anyone with an LDL reading of 35..

my lowest ever was 52

keep in mind the standard  is under 100

most people cant even do that

----------


## andynap

I have had more physicals this year than I can count and blood work too just not lipids. I had other things to worry about and I see my cardiologist 2x year every year. 

BTW- they are now testing for C- reactive protein a better way of measuring risk.

----------


## andynap

Zetia reduces LDL

----------


## JEK

I've been getting CRP tests for over 10 years.

----------


## MIke R

I have to renew my captains licenses this year and  the new changes are that, because of my stent, before they will give me a license, I have to undergo an electrocardiogram, a nuclear stress test, and blood work.....insurance isn't going to pay for it because there is absolutely nothing wrong with me...so God only knows how much this renewal is going to cost me...

but first my cardio guy and I are going to fight this tooth and nail...its ridculous

----------


## MIke R

> I've been getting CRP tests for over 10 years.




ditto...but not 10...around 5 or 6

----------


## Rosemary

We once split the Nutella crepe at la Creperie.  Dessert after lunch. We sat outside at one of the high tables as the scooters whipped around that corner and some of the school children from the middle school came in for their lunch break.

----------


## MIke R

> Zetia reduces LDL




being someone who is on Lipitor.....and has to pay for his drugs...Lipitor going generic next month is going to literally put thousands of dollars back into my pocket


finally

----------


## MIke R

> We once split the Nutella crepe at la Creperie.  Dessert after lunch. We sat outside at one of the high tables as the scooters whipped around that corner and some of the school children from the middle school came in for their lunch break.




we get the Nutella crepe and the Marone Chantilly crepe, and the three of us split it

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Andynap
> 
> Zetia reduces LDL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being someone who is on Lipitor.....and has to pay for his drugs...Lipitor going generic next month is going to literally put thousands of dollars back into my pocket
> 
> ...




Mike- there is a discount card for Lipitor- Phyllis gets $150.00 back every 3 months

----------


## MIke R

yeah I am on that program...its still a ton of money

----------


## Jeanette

LDL, HDL, CRP, Lipitor, Zetia...  This has certainly turned into one of the sexier conversations on the forum!

----------


## katva

Ha! Rivals the mac 'n cheese discussion for "sexy"   I never understood the attraction to Nutella......all of my classmates loved it (in Munich).... but they really lusted after peanut butter, which was next to impossible to get in those days!

----------


## KevinS

There was a clampdown on Nutella discussions here back in the Lauren and Island Visitor days.   My recollection is that they both (separately and independently) had "fond" memories of the various uses of Nutella, as did many others.  My memory, as usual, may be faulty.

----------


## katva

Oh dear.....wow.  My (almost entirely )European classmates liked Nutella on white bread----as a sandwich.Yuk. I never heard anything "untowards"mentioned! ....

----------


## katva

I'm clueless!  Ugh. LOL!!!! I was talking food....Sheeeesh.   Better just give up on this one!

----------


## MIke R

> There was a clampdown on Nutella discussions here back in the Lauren and Island Visitor days.   My recollection is that they both (separately and independently) had "fond" memories of the various uses of Nutella, as did many others.  My memory, as usual, may be faulty.




those "discussions" were hysterical....those were fun times...

----------


## andynap

Good old Lauren. She was a hoot. :crazy:

----------


## MIke R

she was that...an easy target too...only she at least had some thick skin...no china doll with her!!!!..no running to the Mod crying and whining about being offended

great  debates......great back and forth

I used to bait her all the time with the ol "Parisian women aint French" comment...sent her into orbit....LOL

----------


## Dennis

You are the Master of Bait.

IMHO.

----------


## MIke R

gee thats an original one.... :p 

you know how many bait and tackle stores on the Cape are named that???

too many

----------


## Jeanette

> You are the Master of Bait.
> 
> IMHO.



Not taking the bait... 

You do have to wonder why people who were such a vibrant part of the sbhonline community have kept silent the last few years.

----------


## andynap

Not unusual. There are lots who post no more.

----------


## JEK

> There was a clampdown on Nutella discussions here back in the Lauren and Island Visitor days.   My recollection is that they both (separately and independently) had "fond" memories of the various uses of Nutella, as did many others.  My memory, as usual, may be faulty.



 The nutellla affair.

----------


## Dennis

We've come a long way, baby.

Or not.

That forum needed an LEO.

YMMV.

IMHO.

----------


## MIke R

I was actually an innocent bystander in that thread!..sittin back enjoying the show

the thing that few knew....was when Lauren or IV and I would be fighting like cats and dogs in a  public thread, we would also at the same time be laughing about it in PT...IV would often PT me and say....."watch this ..I am about to zing you here in this thread"


once again..as often is the case....all is not what it appears to be

most people figured that out

----------


## andynap

That is hysterical but the trouble started when I said What to Lauren and she took off like a banshee and others blasted her.  Those were the posts that were deleted.

----------


## MIke R

Lauren just liked to start s**t and stir the pot....if you got her in PT, she was an entirely different person......

remember that video she posted of them going very fast in a moke  on  a St Barts road???..

----------

